# Am I eating enough?



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

I am currently 12st 6 approx 15%body fat and 5 ft 8

This is my current diet:

6.30:

50g whey, 60g oats

9.00:

100g chicken breast, 50g basmati rice, 1 tbsp e.v.o.o, handful of broccoli.

11.30:

25g whey, 50g oats

14.00:

2x Tuna Mayo pittas

16.30:

100g chicken breast, 50g basmati rice, 1 tbsp e.v.o.o, handful of broccoli

19.00:

50g whey

20.00

3 whole eggs, 1slice of wholemeal buttered toast

I cut my carbs down from 100g oats at 6.30 and 75g rice as I was gaining weight to quickly.

It's approx 2800 cals. I'm not wanting to add weight for the sake of it. I'm after lean mass but am well aware you can't not put on some fat.

Cheers


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Looks ok.

What cardio are you doing?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

is this a copy ? his fake .. lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im 198lbs and i dont think i would grow at all on 2800. Everyone is different tho. If you are seeing gains, then stick with it.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i would add some more fats


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Depends what your carbs/protien/fat ratio is

For lean bulk try this imo

.9 g carbs pp

.8g fat pp

1.5g protien pp


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

0.9 carbs, christ id waste away on that amount. i never drop below 1.5 for bulking.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

That looks worse than my cuttin diet LOL.

JK mate but i think u should add alot more protien, i can't add mass on such a diet.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Mikazagreat said:


> That looks worse than my cuttin diet LOL.
> 
> JK mate but i think u should add alot more protien, i can't add mass on such a diet.


??? i work out approx 275g's protein, which for his weight is fine


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ive also noticed apart from a tiny amount of broccolli you are lacking vits and mins plus a distinct lack of red meat


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

damn if that's 2800 cal .. my diet prob hiting around 4.5 k lol


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> 0.9 carbs, christ id waste away on that amount. i never drop below 1.5 for bulking.


As I said IMO

My metabolizem has gotten well slow after my shoulder injuries ! At 19 I have a metabolism of a 90 year old no jk   so I keep my carbs low and fats extra high ranging between .8 - 1.2 g per pound


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

\ said:


> damn if that's 2800 cal .. my diet prob hiting around 4.5 k lol


Ditto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

aseeby19 said:


> As I said IMO
> 
> My metabolizem has gotten well slow after my shoulder injuries ! At 19 I have a metabolism of a 90 year old no jk  so I keep my carbs low and fats extra high ranging between .8 - 1.2 g per pound


the more you under feed your body .. the more your metabolism slow down to adjust to the low calories environment .. i am not saying pig out and eat rubbish just gradually increasing calories will help to give your metabolism a kick mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

food choices look fine, total for your weight etc is fine. Im maintaining on that much at 200lb so no reason you cant grow on it. we are all different.

I would move that slice wholemeal toast back from last meal of the day to with the pro shake. I dont like the idea of a whey shake by itself.

then just have the eggs by itself as a pro/fat meal pre bed


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

sizar said:


> the more you under feed your body .. the more your metabolism slow down to adjust to the low calories environment .. i am not saying pig out and eat rubbish just gradually increasing calories will help to give your metabolism a kick mate


Massive carb out every Sundays mate 3-4 g per pound from clean sources, followed by a 12" pizza and 1 liter of ice cream


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry for highjacking ur thread there for a bit mate


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Well I have come to the conclusion that I'm carb sensitive and find carbs bloat me so try to limit them. I'm also doing 20 mins low intensity cardio 3 times a week after a weight session. I know it's quite low cals but i dieted down 2 stone and I'm not looking to put fat on.

If I should add more protein and/or fats. Any tips where?

Cheers for the responses.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Bump.

I have added a table spoon of cottage cheese right befor bed around 22.30.

And followed hillys advice and moved the whole meal toast, cheers mate.

Any other ways to improve it?


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

100 grams of almonds adds 600cals and has more than ur RDA of good fats and dosent have much carbs,also ive read they increase tess so ur winning all round unless ur alergic to nuts


----------

